# Help identifying this aquatic floater.



## lljdma06 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hello everyone, I hope you can answer my question,

I have these plants growing on my betta bowls, and they're doing well. They are small floating plants. The leaves are about 4-6mm across, have a divide down the middle, and seem to be covered with little hairs? The roots extend down and are nicely developed for a plant that size. This tiny plant is spreading in my betta bowls and I'd like to grow them for my larger tanks as well. I don't believe it's duckweed since it doesn't look like any of the duckweed pictures I've seen. The salesperson at the LFS I go to gives me these plants for free when I buy fish, since they don't sell them and they don't think much of them. But my bettas use them to anchor bubble nests, so they like them. Sorry I'm rambling, here's a picture of the plant in one of my betta bowls. Siegmund thought he's also be in the picture. 

They are probably something really obvious, but I just don't think it's duckweed, I have that in my tanks as well and it just looks different.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

salvinia natans


----------

